#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  >  Feel your Heart, Drive your way..

## PandaTwo

呵呵～
這算是免費的廣告嗎？
XD

----------


## PandaTwo

> 呵呵～
> 這算是免費的廣告嗎？
> XD


ㄜ........
被Kiba轉到轉貼區了～

可是這是幼狼拍的～
模特兒的車子是小熊貓的～
其實小熊貓也有入鏡....XD
文案也是小熊貓打的～
應該不算轉貼的圖片吧？
^^

還是說～
幼狼的明信片製造機～
還有小熊貓的文案～
讓這張照片看起來變成海報啦？
 :Cool:

----------


## 狼王白牙

那要寫清楚啊, 乍看之下根本是_車子的廣告_ (而且您也寫*免費的廣告字樣*)

看不清楚裡面的那位到底是誰, 數位攝影現在也該貼寫真版

還差點當作商業廣告直接按下 "送到資源回收桶" 呢 ^^

----------


## PandaTwo

> 那要寫清楚啊, 乍看之下根本是_車子的廣告_ (而且您也寫*免費的廣告字樣*)
> 
> 看不清楚裡面的那位到底是誰, 數位攝影現在也該貼寫真版
> 
> 還差點當作商業廣告直接按下 "送到資源回收桶" 呢 ^^


哈！
幼狼～
你成功了！！
^^

我們真的製造出了海報耶！
 :Embarassed:  


嘎.......
造成Kiba管理上的困擾真的很抱歉～
不過若是一開始就說清楚，就沒辦法達到幼狼想做到的效果了說～～
抱歉啦抱歉～
^^

----------


## ocarina2112

> 哈！
> 幼狼～
> 你成功了！！
> ^^
> 
> 我們真的製造出了海報耶！


背景一看就猜到是哪...XD

拍的還挺閃亮亮的@w@


(小熊貓應該要站在車子旁邊呀~汽車廣告不都這樣嗎XP)

----------


## 狼王白牙

> (小熊貓應該要站在車子旁邊呀~汽車廣告不都這樣嗎XP)


請小熊貓穿上兩件式的比基尼

然後單兵就定位

話說幼狼應該也要, 然後坐在引擎蓋上

----------


## ocarina2112

> 請小熊貓穿上兩件式的比基尼
> 然後單兵就定位
> 話說幼狼應該也要, 然後坐在引擎蓋上


(啊哈~跟我想的差不多~XP)

----------

